# Southwest Chief from Los Angeles.



## mlant552 (Nov 5, 2018)

With a 6 p.m. departure, do you have dinner served that night on board leaving Los Angeles?


----------



## cpotisch (Nov 5, 2018)

Didn't you already post this?


----------



## pennyk (Nov 5, 2018)

Because of a possible glitch in the software update, members are able to start threads in the guest forum.  Hopefully that will be corrected soon.  I have sent a PM to mlant552 explaining this.

The original thread was moved to the Amtrak forum.


----------

